# Anyone have a pic of a red e46 m3 with



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

BBS CH rims on it they can post?

FDM


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LOTS of them here

http://bmw.jedinite.com/M3/my_M3.html


----------



## DevilsAdv0c8 (Jul 19, 2003)




----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

*Thank YOU*

I think I want to sell the mille Miglia's and get those, assuming I can get a wider rim than stock for the front and rear.

FDM


----------

